# Breeder in Charlotte, NC?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

No experience, but if you post potential parents names, we can help you double check health clearances.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I think it would be beneficial to post the sire/dam names. While it appears the breeder is active in various venues and accomplishes clearances, my concern and something I would want to clarify with the breeder is the "english creme" reference on her doggies.com ad: "_Additional Information: _ Breeder Of Merit with the American Kennel Club. We have a new litter of 9 English Crème Golden's" Often, these dogs originate from Russia, Hungary, Romania... In addition, if imports are used for the breeding program, clearances should be accomplished in the U.S. and the dogs should be 2 or older for the hips & elbows to qualify as clearances. Heart clearances should be by a cardiologist and not a practitioner vet. Eye exams should be accomplished annually.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The website I found shows little to nothing other than that they are breeding three very different breeds, PBGV, Bloodhounds and Goldens. None of these breeds are easy to breed well! There's one bitch listed on the girls' page, her sire is missing hips, and she herself is missing hip clearance. It looks very scary to me.


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't really know how to interpret these but included the links. Our future vet has offered to review them as well. The sire is apparently from Sweden--is that a good thing because blood lines will be more varied or a red flag? Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see anything on hips/elbows on OFA on the sire- but ED to me (as on k9data, his page) looks like elbow displasia. And I have never seen a hip clearance number such as his on k9data. 
At best, there's no way to verify the out of country clearances if that's what he has. Nor can you verify pennhip, unless they are on OFA database, which costs $8.00 last time I checked and absolutely everyone who chooses pennhip should still at least have it verified by OFA and listed on the OFA site. 
To my mind, a wonderful stud dog from another country would surely stay in his country, what breeder would sell to the US their wonderful dog? This Creme thing is making a market for lesser dogs from other countries to be sold here. Since he has oddball hip and elbow clearances, I assume they are foreign- and that he was an adult when he arrived in the US with those clearances - if I had the urge to import a dog, I would repeat his clearances in the country I lived in so I was sure of what I was breeding.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is this the same litter listed for $1500/pup on puppyfind.com?


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

I hadn't seen that ad until now, but yes, that is the litter. Do I need to be scared??


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

No I don't think you need to be scared, but I think you need to have a discussion with your breeder. It does worry me that this appears to be a breeder that has been and may still be active with golden clubs and competition but is now using the "English Creme" terminology which is typically used by greeders. I would hope the breeding program isn't going down that path. It is also a little concerning in my opinion the amount of ads that are out there on the internet. If you have a stellar program, I wonder why the need to advertise so much. For $1500, I think you could easily get a well-bred golden with the correct clearances throughout the pedigree and have US championships which isn't necessarily the same as a Swedish championship.

I don't believe the sire has elbow dysplasia--if the rating is "0" then I think that is normal, the same with the hips being graded an "A". My concern is that clearances were not accomplished in the US--since he lives in the US and is being bred in the US why not clearances that conform to the GRCA. You do need to ask to see the current CERF exam as the eye clearance should be accomplished every year.

That being said, clearances are the bare minimum and just one aspect of that goes into breeding a litter. Why did the breeder pick that sire for the dam? What are the strengths and weaknesses of each? What is she trying to accomplish? Is she just breeding what's already in her own kennel which may be more of a matter of convenience over anything. Also, how does the breeder socialize the litter--exposure to sites, sounds, surfaces?


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies--my interaction with the breeder has been good, they seem very professional and upfront. I'm a novice and you guys have definitely helped and given me some things to check on.

After thinking about my post I decided to remove the breeder name because I didn't want to potentially impact their business negatively when they are likely reputable. Sorry if that confused anyone!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, SheetsSM, I would love to know what all the numbers mean on that sort of clearance- like, who even did it? To me that's the biggest problem with foreign clearances, they are not acceptable per GRCA Code of Ethics, and it's not easy to decipher them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm in NC over on the Coast.

My neighbors got a boy from a Breeder in SC, probably not too far from you in Charlotte. 

They got Breeder Referrals from the Golden Retriever Club of America's Puppy Referral.

Here's the link:

Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club

Here is the Puppy Referral link, you can search by State and Region.

Golden Retriever Puppies: GRCA Puppy Referral: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Find your Golden Retriever Pupppy Here

They had contacted several NC Breeders, one of them referred them to the Breeder in SC they got their pup from.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you looked into Tanglewood? She's just over the SC border near Charlotte. When I was researching I really liked her breeding program and spent a long time with her on the phone. She was great.


----------

